#  Alternativmedizin >   Allergische Reaktionen und Eigenblutbehandlung >

## mämchen

Bis September letzten Jahres hatte ich hin und wieder eine allergische Reaktion auf "ich-weiß-bis-heut-nicht-was" in Form von brennenden Augenlidern, behandelt mit  einmaligem dünnen auftragen einer cortisonhaltigen Salbe, die 5-gramm-Tube reichte fast fünf Jahre. Sonst blieb ich von Allergien verschont. 
Dann wurde ich mit Cortisonspritzen in den Fuß und danach Diclo-akut-Tabletten behandelt. Nach etwa fünf Tagen Diclo bekam ich Ausschläge an der Stirn, Schläfe, Nacken, in den Achselhöhlen, Ellenbogen, Handgelenken, Kniekehlen. Meine Hauärztin war sechs Wochen nicht da, alle Hautärzte in der Nähe ausgebucht. So geriet ich zufällig an einen Hautarzt im Nachbarkreis, der auf naturheilkundlicher Basis behandelt. Er schlug Eigenblutbehandlung mit Unterstützung durch Schüssler-Salze (Nr. 10) zur besseren Ausleitung vor. Und: Keine Südfrüchte. Soweit, so gut. 
Mit Naturheilkunde habe ich mich bisher nicht befaßt, bin aber offen für alles, was hilft. 
Jetzt hab ich zehn Behandlungen hinter mir, es ist mal besser, mal schlechter, inzwischen weiß ich: auch keine Geschmacksverstärker, kein Curry. Gestern hab ich wg. eines Basalratentests von 10 - 19 Uhr keine blutzuckerwirksamen Nahrungsmittel zu mir genommen u. deshalb nur Tee und Hühnerbrühe (natürlich mit Geschmacksverst.!) getrunken. Heute sehe ich aus als hätte mir jemand auf beide Augen gegeben, meine Flecken sind wieder himbeerrot und  jucken... 
Ich werd jetzt ins Reformhaus gehen und mir einen Grundstock an entspr. Gewürzen zulegen; Sonntag sind wir in ein ital. Restaurant zum Essen eingeladen, was ich da ess weiß ich auch nicht - was ich fragen will:  kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese allergischen Reaktionen mit der Eigenblutbehandlung zusammen hängen und nach Abschluß aufhören oder hat das Diclo irgendwas ausgelöst und ich werde diese Reaktionen jetzt immer haben?  
Gespannte Grüße 
Ute                  :u_thinking02y:

----------


## StarBuG

Also ich weiß nicht, was die mit deinem Blut machen, bevor sie es dir wieder zurück geben, aber ich bezweifle extrem stark, das dies die Ursache ist, aber ich bezweifle auch, das so etwas Hilft  :Zwinker: . 
Ich würde dir raten, mal ein genaues Ernährungstagebuch zu führen, evtl. kommst du ja damit dahinter, was der/die Auslöser sein könnten. 
Gruß und gute Besserung 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Manchmal wird das Blut vor dem "zurückspritzen" mit homöopathischen oder pflanzlichen Wirkstoffen gemixt und erst dann wieder intramuskulär gespritzt. Oder aber es wird mit Sauerstoff o.ä. vermischt, was auch immer das bewirken soll. Ich kenne es aus einer Praxis, daß da nichts beigemischt wurde.  
Allgemein ist bekannt, daß Curry gerne Allergien auslöst gerne in Verbindung mit anderen Lebensmitteln oder Pollen etc., sogenannte Kreuzallergien. 
Also z.B. ich bin hochallergisch auf Beifußpollen, die Kreuzallergie dazu ist lt. meiner Hautärztin Curry und auch Äpfel. Curry kann ich nicht gut anfassen, bekomme ich sofort juckende Pocken auf der Haut und z.B. die Hand schwillt in dem Bereich an.  
Was ich von Schüssler und Co. halte, habe ich hier schon mehrmals geschrieben und so lasse ich das heute. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß eine Salbe eine schnellere Ausleitung (von was??) bewirkt.  
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, führe mal ein paar Tage ein Ernährungstagebuch und dann wirst Du schnell den Übeltäter finden, der für die Allergie zuständig ist. Ansonsten könnte der Hautarzt auch im Blut feststellen, was der Auslöser ist, sogenannter Rast-Test auf XYZ. Der ist aber recht teuer und wird daher seltenst angeordnet. 
Im Akutfall hilft z.B. Lorano Tbl. hervorragend, allerdings sind die chemisch und somit schulmedizinisch. Oder auch andere freiverkäufliche Antihistaminika, Lorano war nur ein Beispiel, mir helfen sie einfach perfekt!  
Unverträglichkeiten von Diclo gibt es, aber meines Wissens nach hören die nach Absetzen der Tabletten wieder auf und verschwinden nach ein paar Tagen dann auch ganz ohne wieder aufzuflackern. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea (ich bin von vielen Allergien geplagt und jedes Jahr kommen neue hinzu)*

----------


## mämchen

Hi, Andrea, 
die Salbe hatte ich vor fünf Jahren von meiner Hautärztin gekriegt, jetzt war die Tube leer. Da ich wegen des Ausschlags zum Hautarzt mußte, fragte ich nach einer neuen Verordnung. Er lehnte ab, ich hätte sowieso viel zu viel Cortison intus, der Ausschlag sei als Reaktion darauf zu verstehen.  
Dem abgenommenen Blut wird ein homöop. Arzneimittel zugefügt, bevor es wieder gespritzt wird, variiert je nachdem, was gerade "angegangen" werden soll. Zuerst eben das Cortison, (zur Unterstützung der Ausscheidung Schüssler Nr. 10), später die juckenden schuppenden Ausschläge und die Hautveränderung. Es war zwischenzeitlich auch schon deutlich besser, aber wenn ich jetzt tatsächlich Allergien gegen Dinge entwickelt haben sollte, die ich im August noch bestens vertragen habe, muß ich natürlich rauskriegen, was das alles ist. 
Meine Frage war aber eher, ob die allerg. Reaktion (z.B. auf Geschmacksverstärker) nur in der Zeit der Eigenblutbehandlung statt findet und später wieder vergeht oder ob mir das vll. für immer bleibt? 
Wie gesagt, es sind meine ersten Gehversuche in der Naturheilkunde, und ich denke, Schulmedizin u. Naturheilkunde können sich gut ergänzen. Nie würde ich meinen Diabetes anders behandeln wollen, ich wäre ganz schnell tot. Aber hier dachte ich: warum nicht?!  
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Erworbene Allergien kann man auch wieder loswerden, ich gehöre leider nicht zu diesen beneidenswerten Menschen, alles was ich habe, behalte ich! *grummel* 
Allerdings wird wohl Deine Allergie auf z.B. Geschmacksverstärker weniger was mit der Eigenblutbehandlung zu tun haben, sondern eher denke ich ist es so, daß Dein Körper nun halt beschlossen hat, daß er darauf reagiert. Medizinischer kann Dir das der Michael sicher erklären, ich kann Dir nur meine Erfahrungen mit Allergien schreiben. 
Nimmst Du denn auch Cortison ein? Ansonsten kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, daß Du durch eine 5 Gramm-Tube Salbe über Jahre benutzt, zuviel Cortison im Körper hast, da müssen schon andere Kaliber her, um das zu erreichen.  
Ich denke mal eher, wenn Du in den Eigenblutnehandlungen erst dieses und dann jenes Leiden angehst, also die homoöpathischen Zusätze ins Blut gemixt kriegst, daß Dein Körper die sogenannte Erstverschlimmerung in geballter Form bekommt. Ich wäre erstmal nur eine Sache angegangen und dann bei Erfolg ein paar Wochen später die Nächste. Auch Homöopathie kann Nebenwirkungen haben! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea, 
Cortison hatte ich durch die Spritzen gegen die Sehnenentzündung im Fuß, und das Diclo muß wohl auch sowas sein. Von dem Tübchen kanns unmöglich sein.  
Der Arzt hat bei der EB schon eins nach dem anderen behandelt, die Therapie geht seit Oktober, es waren fünf - drei - drei -Behandlungen, und erst nach Besserung des Einen ist er das Nächste angegangen. Aber heute war eben alles wieder da, nicht mehr so schlimm wie am Anfang, aber so langsam mache ich mir halt doch Gedanken zur Ernährung. 
Zuerst war ich einfach nur von einer Reaktion auf das Diclo ausgegangen, und das müßte längst vorüber sein. Aber vll. war das Diclo der Auslöser für diese weiteren Reaktionen.  
Du bist ja auch ganz schön gestraft mit so vielen Allergien. Wie schafftst du das beim essen gehen oder Einladungen?   
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Also, Diclofenac ist ein Schmerzmittel der Gruppe NSAR = Nicht Steroide Anti Rheumatika, es enthält kein Cortison.  
Sicherlich gibt es allergische Reaktionen auf Diclo, die aber schnell wieder verschwinden, wie ich oben schon schrieb.  
Die Menge, die Du in die Sehne gespritzt bekamst, ist sicherlich nicht so hochdosiert gewesen, daß man solch lange Zeit mit einer allergischen Reaktion zu tun hat. In der Regel dauert das dann nur ein paar Tage, bis das Allergiegeschehen vorbei ist (ich hatte 1000 mg/Tag per Infusion über 5 Tage und sah aus, als ob ich die Masern o.ä. hatte!). Die Cortison-Gaben für die intraartikuläre oder auch intramuskuläre oder was auch immer Injektion ist wesentlich geringer dosiert.  
Ich kann hervorragend mit meinen Allergien umgehen und leben, ich nehme z.B. bei den ersten Anzeichen eine Loranotbl. ein und dann kann ich alles machen und essen, bis auf ganz gravierende Allergien wie z.B. Haselnüsse, wie ich will. Einladungen und Essengehen ist überhaupt kein Problem, ich habe auch immer alles an Medis dabei. Komme mir zwar manchmal vor wie eine 80 jährige mit meinem Pillendöschen, aber ich schleppe halt auch Voltaren (Diclo) wg. Rückenschmerzen, Ascotop für Migräne, Talcid für Magen, Lorano für Allergien usw. usw. mit mir rum! Lach, ich kann immer mit Kopfschmerztabletten etc. aushelfen! 
Also, ich würde vielleicht an Deiner Stelle mir nochmal Gedanken machen, ob die homöopathische Sache wirklich die richtige ist. Evtl. wechselst Du auch den Arzt nochmal....  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Nochmal hallo, 
ich sag ja, es ist mein erster Versuch, ich hab auch schon von tollen Ergebnissen bei anderen gehört. Was bei mir definitiv geklappt hat: ich hab seit Wochen keine Hautunreinheiten/Pickelchen/Haarwurzelentzündungen mehr, das gabs noch nie  - freu ! -
Aber Du hast schon recht, wenn es nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht besser ist gehe ich wieder zu meiner bisherigen Hautärztin u. lass mich schulmedizinisch behandeln. Hinzu kommt, dass ich zu diesem Hautarzt ca. 30 km/40 Min./einfach  Fahrweg habe, die EB mit 10,- Euronen pro pieks selbst zahle und somit insgesamt ganz schön Geld los werde.  
Schlaf schön, 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Na, ich glaube, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg! Probieren geht über studieren, hat meine Oma immer gesagt!  
Dir auch eine gute Nacht! 
LG, Andrea*

----------

